# $200 just for my supps a month :S . help needed real fast



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

ok so which ar alike?  BSN products and IML products.

cellmas <---- >C.E.E?
no-xplode<--->M.P?
nitrix<--->nitro4

am i right? they 

i'm trying to save some money. i spend almost $200 a month on supps. would this work?

No-xplode
C.E.E
Nitro4

would that be the same as the BSN stack?


----------



## GFR (Sep 6, 2006)

kenwood said:


> ok so which ar alike?  BSN products and IML products.
> 
> cellmas <---- >C.E.E?
> no-xplode<--->M.P?
> ...


Stop throwing away your money and time with that crap and go back to school.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2006)

kenwood said:


> ok so which ar alike?  BSN products and IML products.
> 
> cellmas <---- >C.E.E?
> no-xplode<--->M.P?
> ...



I do not know all of the exact ingredients in those BSN products, but MP, N4 and CEE are a great stack and you will definitely save some cash, check out the prcies on our supps at Bodybuilding.com


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

i've checkout out the prices:

No-xplode
cellmass
nitrix
--------
Total: $122.78

------------------------------
C.E.E
Maximum Pump
Nitro4
--------
Total: $74.86


----------



## 2JZ (Sep 6, 2006)

holy crap you spend alottt.. I don't think my WHOLE family spends that much on food for the whole month.


----------



## 2JZ (Sep 6, 2006)

no wonder you look somewhat big it's because you eat all that crap that's going to f*** you up later on in life. Like Foremanrules said.... GO BACK TO SCHOOL AND DONT WASTE YOUR TIME WITH THIS CRAP. There's no point to it.


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 6, 2006)

well... i just got done buying 2x bottles of aex $40+ each. 2x bottles of cell mass $40+ 1x reg size nop explode $40+ 1x big size no explode $65+ and 1x gakic powder ($80 bottle) guess i spend a lot also


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 6, 2006)

lmao @ this

200 dollars a month on supps?

I spend less than a hundred... and only on Creatine and Protein Powders.

I DO spend plenty of money on food though..  

Invest a hundred of that into good FOOD a month and watch yourself finally start to grow.


----------



## 2JZ (Sep 6, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> well... i just got done buying 2x bottles of aex $40+ each. 2x bottles of cell mass $40+ 1x reg size nop explode $40+ 1x big size no explode $65+ and 1x gakic powder ($80 bottle) guess i spend a lot also



un-intelligent person.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> lmao @ this
> 
> 200 dollars a month on supps?
> 
> ...



 I DO SPEND MONEY ON GOOD FOOD


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> well... i just got done buying 2x bottles of aex $40+ each. 2x bottles of cell mass $40+ 1x reg size nop explode $40+ 1x big size no explode $65+ and 1x gakic powder ($80 bottle) guess i spend a lot also



WHATS AEX?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 6, 2006)

What exactly does 200 dollars in supplements offer that tons of good food cannot?

I understand there are some great supplements out there.... such as CEE, certain pre and post workout formulas, various proteins and a few others.

However.... 200 dollars?  Do you feel your at a point in your bb "career" that all those supplements are giving you adequate results?

I would venture to say no.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i've checkout out the prices:
> 
> No-xplode
> cellmass
> ...



you guys that are ripping on him failed to notice or mention that if he switches to IronMagLabs products his supplement bill drops to *$74.86 per month*!


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

well its not that much extra. i've already orderd my 6th bottle of no-xplode and i'm on my 2nd bottle of cellmass and i have another bottle of cellmass stored. and 3/4  through a bottle of nitrix(402caps).  i have a bottle of maximum Pump. I Also orderd abottle of CEE IML. since i have stopped taking no-xplode for about a month i havnt really wanted to workout...yeah i did 2-3 halfass workouts but thats crap. the no-xplode gives me energy for my workout, mental focus, etc. and the nitrix gives me hella good pumps and the cellmass seems to swell my muscles.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 6, 2006)

well, its your money.

I would without question go with Roberts products... same quality or better at a fraction of the price.

Its a no brainer.

Even If I dont think you need them all.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

well like i said i do have IML stack set to the side to try out when i'm done w/bsn stack.


----------



## jasone (Sep 6, 2006)

Dude, listen up.  You do not need those supps.  A multi-vitamin and solid diet is really all you need.  Pro bodybuilders who endorse this stuff with pictures and testomonies know better to tax their system with this junk.  Proteins, pro-hormones, glutamines, bcaas, if they do work may only yeild a half pound of muscle if at all only because you train harder when you invest in yourself.  Creatine, eh, may work for one or two cycles but then where do you go?
You have a great start.  Like Foreman hinted, make sure your legs are up to par with the rest of you and you are on your way.  
Take that $200 a month and eat more chicken, fish, eggs, oats, fruits and veggies.  
If I could take a box of chicken breasts and paste a bodybuilder on the label I would be rich.  That stuff works!
I just saved you some cash.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

jasone said:


> Dude, listen up.  You do not need those supps.  A multi-vitamin and solid diet is really all you need.  Pro bodybuilders who endorse this stuff with pictures and testomonies know better to tax their system with this junk.  Proteins, pro-hormones, glutamines, bcaas, if they do work may only yeild a half pound of muscle if at all only because you train harder when you invest in yourself.  Creatine, eh, may work for one or two cycles but then where do you go?
> You have a great start.  Like Foreman hinted, make sure your legs are up to par with the rest of you and you are on your way.
> Take that $200 a month and eat more chicken, fish, eggs, oats, fruits and veggies.
> If I could take a box of chicken breasts and paste a bodybuilder on the label I would be rich.  That stuff works!
> I just saved you some cash.



not to be a dick. my diet is great. i'll invest in w/e i want. thanks fo yo concern


----------



## 2JZ (Sep 6, 2006)

just do us all a favor and go back to school.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

2JZ said:


>



good idea.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 6, 2006)

you by far ask the most questions on this board.

and by far turn down the most advice.

odd.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 7, 2006)

kenwood, Don't listin to 90% of the pople on this board. Do things for yourself, a lot of the poeple that answer to this thread didint even look half your size at your age. Keep trainin hard take your creatine, nitrix, protien and eat like beast.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 7, 2006)

dAMvN said:


> kenwood, Don't listin to 90% of the pople on this board. Do things for yourself, a lot of the poeple that answer to this thread didint even look half your size at your age. Keep trainin hard take your creatine, nitrix, protien and eat like beast.
> __________________
> Age: *stupid*



Kenwoods just attention whoring. He doesnt want advice he just wants someone to re-enforce his ideas. 

If he really wanted advice he'd actually use some of it, instead of ignoring 90% of it.

He's already made up his mind what he's going to do before the posts. He knows deep down somewhere wasting 200 dollars a month crap is stupid, but he needs justification. 

If he was truly sincere he would actually put to use the knowledge being given.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 7, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> Kenwoods just attention whoring. He doesnt want advice he just wants someone to re-enforce his ideas.
> 
> If he really wanted advice he'd actually use some of it, instead of ignoring 90% of it.
> 
> ...



I have come to similar conclusions.

He is an attention whore.


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 7, 2006)

2JZ said:


> un-intelligent person.



why is that? please provide facts to state that im unintelligent. if you cant then stfu?


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 9, 2006)

spend the money on steak!


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 9, 2006)

danchubbz said:


> spend the money on steak!



best post yet!


----------



## Nate K (Sep 9, 2006)

My advice from personal experience.
Only use nitrix or NO supplement if your cutting and have low B.F.%, you don't.
Just get the ironmag CEE and cycle it.
Just get some caffiene pills if you really want it you poon.  You are addicted to NO-xplode, not a good thing.  Sounds like you don't even want to workout and are lazy go back to school.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> Kenwoods just attention whoring. *He doesnt want advice he just wants someone to re-enforce his ideas. *
> If he really wanted advice he'd actually use some of it, instead of ignoring 90% of it.
> 
> He's already made up his mind what he's going to do before the posts. He knows deep down somewhere wasting 200 dollars a month crap is stupid, but he needs justification.
> ...



Damn thats a pretty good observation.  I know a lot of people like that and even I feel like it sometimes...

This fucking kid thinks we havent already gone down the same path we went down years ago.

If you ask me, it sounds like you want results immediately and that these products are the only way to get them fast.  Its a half-ass attitude.

Ah I remember when I was 16.  No one could tell me that the girl I was dating was a slut, no matter how many witnesses there were to her activity.
No one could tell me spending around $10k of my inheritance on my 1989 formula was a stupid idea.
No one could tell me spending money I earned as a dishwasher on video games was one of the biggest wastes, besides my car.
No one could tell me training legs was important.

Yeah, to be young...and stupid again.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 11, 2006)

i dont know if you guys know this, but bodybuilding is very expensive. Just to get ready for competition can cost you 1g.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 11, 2006)

Since when is kenwood preparing for competition. This post is irrelevant. 

You go back to school as well.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 12, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> Since when is kenwood preparing for competition. This post is irrelevant.
> 
> You go back to school as well.


 
You don't know your left from your right you dumbass. I am in school for your information, dont worry about me. I am aslo getting ready for competition this July.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope hes not preparing for one......funny.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 12, 2006)

dAMvN said:


> You don't know your left from your right you dumbass. *I am in school for your information*, dont worry about me. I am aslo getting ready for competition this July.




Clown school doesnt count, get a refund.


----------

